# 50% bonus on points purchased or gifted



## mattcub (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry if this was posted already,but I just received the email today. I have already purchased my max points for this year,but the bonus for (purchased) gifted points sounds great

Purchase points

and earn 50% more.

Buy points and add to your Amtrak Guest Rewards® account to redeem for the reward youve been working toward. And if you purchase 5,000 or more Amtrak Guest Rewards points September 130, 2011, youll automatically receive a 50% bonus on the amount of points purchased.

Give points and earn

a limited time bonus.

Purchase 5,000 or more Amtrak Guest Rewards points as a gift September 130, 2011 and the friend or family member that receives it will automatically receive a 50% bonus on the amount of points purchased.


----------



## boxcar479 (Sep 1, 2011)

AAARRRRRGGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just bought, gifted and shared points on my, my wifes, and granddaughters accounts last week, to add g daughter to a trip at the end of Sept. whoa is me hboy: I wonder if they could extend the promotion until Jan 1st :lol:


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, wife and I have used up our 10,000 point buy points for the year. 

Thought the 30% was a good deal in the spring  .

Those guys at Guest Rewards are always playing tricks on us


----------



## Tumbleweed (Sep 1, 2011)

Whoa! May have to dip in to the rainy day funds.......


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm glad that I waved off on the 30% promo.


----------



## jb64 (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't bought yet either since I have enough points for my travel plans. But I won't pass up 50% bonus. I hope it is not a targeted offer. I haven't yet received such an email.


----------



## jdcnosse (Sep 1, 2011)

No way! Hopefully it's not targeted, because I really wouldn't mind getting an extra 2,500 to 5,000 points for free...


----------



## Jim G. (Sep 1, 2011)

I think if you go to the AGR member site they are available for anyone to purchase.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 1, 2011)

Offer is at the bottom of the normal BUY POINTS page, in very small print. In gray.

 

I'm maxed out too, but wanna see if my wife can buy for me, I'm pretty sure they have that loophole shut though.

 

Only way to get them would be for wife to buy for herself, then PAY to SHARER points, which obviously costs more.

EDIT: Sure enough, a "Friend" can't buy member X points, if member X has already bought the max allowed.

HOWEVER, a "Friend" CAN buy points (and get bonus) for themself, and then TRANSFER those SHARE those points with member X. But it costs to share. But still not a "hateful" deal.

Promo cost for 15,000 points (incl bonus) = $275, cost to SHARE those points with member X = $150

Total cost for member X to get 15,000 points = $425, or *425 / 15 000 = 0.028 per point*


----------



## Tumbleweed (Sep 1, 2011)

The way the gift points page is worded, you can buy for a friend or family member for the same price as yourself.....


----------



## RRrich (Sep 1, 2011)

If your wife can buy AGR points  , can she also buy you (or me) tickets? :giggle: I called AGR and told them that I wanted to access wifey's account, they asked to speak to her so I gave her the phone. After a brief conversation I can access her account as my own. :lol:

I hate the idea of paying to transfer points!! :help:


----------



## grounded flyboy (Sep 1, 2011)

I procrastinated, went on a trip and missed out on the 30% deal. I was really upset about that... until today !!


----------



## rrdude (Sep 1, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> The way the gift points page is worded, you can buy for a friend or family member for the same price as yourself.....


You can, EXCEPT if your friend / relative has already exceeded their max on purchasing points.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 1, 2011)

RRrich said:


> If your wife can buy AGR points  , can she also buy you (or me) tickets? :giggle: I called AGR and told them that I wanted to access wifey's account, they asked to speak to her so I gave her the phone. After a brief conversation I can access her account as my own. :lol:
> 
> I hate the idea of paying to transfer points!! :help:



For all I know, my wife doesn't even KNOW she HAS an AGR account. Neither do my kids, or a couple of co-workers at work. However, all accounts are legit, I just "manage" them for the individuals / kids, who would rather not be "bothered" with tracking points and such.

Although, the CEO of our company was rather delighted when I asked him to save his ticket stubs from his current WAS-NYP trip, as once those post, it will mean that our AGR Business account has a free NED coach award available.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2011)

rrdude said:


> free NED coach award available.


What's a NED coach? 

That's a pretty decent idea. The boy has an AGR account, but I've never thought of him buying points. h34r:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 1, 2011)

I personally would not pay the transfer fee. Since person X can redeem an award for you in your name, why pay to transfer those points to your account?





My BIL has 88K in AGR points, but I am not going to pay the fee to transfer 88K to my account. I'll just have him redeem an award for me from his AGR account!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 1, 2011)

Ryan said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > free NED coach award available.
> ...


I think it was mis-typed and should be NEC.

And an AGR for Business account can not purchase points or register for promos!



(I've tried!



)


----------



## Lazy Z (Sep 1, 2011)

Not to sound stoopid, but:

How does Amtrak make money when we can get al this travel for free/almost free? I signed up for the Amtrak Mastercard and also the Sapphire card. I should get 12,000 miles and 50,000 miles for free. I almost feel like I am cheating  I use other reward cards, but still, these are quite large rewards......

If I do buy these extra 50% points special, do they expire? How soon can I use them? If I use them to purchase travel, but then need to make changes, are there any penalties? I will need lots of points for our trip next year (which I have already booked, and am hoping to use the rewards for - any tips on this procedure?)

Thank you!!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2011)

Chase pays Amtrak money for the points that they dole out.

For points bought directly, Amtrak prices them such that they end up making money on the deal. The smart people like us take advantage, but not everyone does that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 1, 2011)

No need to feel strange about this offer, NO Big Corporation loses Money, bottom line, or they cease to exist! There is an old saying, "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth", true here also! Amtrak, as do all companies that run promos, figure you will spend plenty of money with them once they give you a Bonus, so don't worry, just enjoy! 

They will not expire long as you have taken an Amtrak paid trip in the past 2-3???(help me out guys?? :help: ) years, and you can use them to book AGR Award Trips soon as they are posted to your account! Our resident AGR guru, the_traveler, would be glad to provide further info on how to acquire points by the trainload if you want to PM him! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 1, 2011)

When can you use them?



As soon as they post to your AGR account!





When do they expire?



If you have an AGR MasterCard, *NEVER*! If not, as long as you travel on a paid Amtrak segment once every 36 months, all points in your AGR account are extended another 36 months!





How does Amtrak make money with this "free" travel?



All those companies (banks, credit card companies, car rental companies, hotels, etc...) buy points from Amtrak to offer to you and I as an incentive to use them. Also, you may ride Amtrak more to earn more points. So Amtrak makes much money.

Take United Airlines for example. Their Mileage Plus program (frequent flyer program) is worth more than the airline flying passengers!


----------



## boxcar479 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ryan said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > free NED coach award available.
> ...


not only can you buy points for him, being the father of a minor child you can also book trips for him.


----------



## Lazy Z (Sep 1, 2011)

OK, I will just enjoy the offering!! 

So, since my minor child and I will be logging 8,000 miles next year, I will for sure buy my max points. Can I buy some on her account and use it for our together travel? The reservations are under both of our names, so can we use her points for part? I have already reserved and paid for it all and I want to convert as much as possible with points. The first leg(s) are most important, because we really want to arrive at our destination on time (or at least on the right day!!), so I want to get them locked in with the points. coming back, we are breaking it up with 2-4 night stays at each destination, so changes would be easier to adjust to.

For example, our ABQ-ORL is in a bedroom, going 2 zones, so it would be 30,000 points. Can we use my 15 and then her 15?

please help me with my confusion. I am so happy this forum exists, with everyone and their knowledge and experience! Hopefully, after our trip, I will have a lot to share, as well!

Lisa


----------



## rrdude (Sep 1, 2011)

Lazy Z said:


> OK, I will just enjoy the offering!!
> 
> So, since my minor child and I will be logging 8,000 miles next year, I will for sure buy my max points. Can I buy some on her account and use it for our together travel? The reservations are under both of our names, so can we use her points for part? I have already reserved and paid for it all and I want to convert as much as possible with points. The first leg(s) are most important, because we really want to arrive at our destination on time (or at least on the right day!!), so I want to get them locked in with the points. coming back, we are breaking it up with 2-4 night stays at each destination, so changes would be easier to adjust to.
> 
> ...


That's the only problem with The_Traveler's suggestion to "....not pay the transfer fees, ........just book the travel in the name of the other person........" IF one account doesn't have enuff points, then *NO, one **cannot combine points to use for travel.*


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


That doesn't really mean much, you can book a trip for anyone (paid or on points). I've redeemed awards for my sister and mother-in-law in the past.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 1, 2011)

3 years


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 1, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Lazy Z said:
> 
> 
> > For example, our ABQ-ORL is in a bedroom, going 2 zones, so it would be 30,000 points.* Can we use my 15 and then her 15?*
> ...


Technically you could have one account redeem a one-zone roomette award for 15,000 points and the other account redeem another one-zone roomette award to cross two zones. That should be allowed, but you'd also be using more points than one account would need (20,000) to do the same thing. You'd need 40,000 points for two one-zone bedroom awards. So, while it may technically be possible to indirectly combine points you'll be taking a pretty big points hit compared to having all points in a single account.


----------



## boxcar479 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ryan said:


> boxcar817 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


I know that's possible, what I meant was you don't have to go through the rigamoroe of having to get the other persons permission to access their account to book travel for them


----------



## gatelouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Bigger picture question: is this the most generous Buy Points bonus offer since the founding of AGR? I can't recall ever seeing a 50% bonus. And so quickly on the heels of the previous 30% bonus promotion (which I now see as a crafty lure to draw habitual point buyers away from the 50% promotion, effectively "targeting" first-time or infrequent buyers of points with minimal effort).


----------



## ATXEagle (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm kicking myself for taking them up on the 30%. From now on I'll hold out for more!


----------



## amamba (Sep 2, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > boxcar817 said:
> ...


It's not a hard process. When I booked a 3 zone trip from my H's account - and he didn't come with me on the trip, I went solo - I called and did the whole thing. At one point I had to hand him the phone and he said yes, my wife can access my account and she has permission to do it in the future. That was it. It took all of 30 seconds of him on the phone.

I think one of the best features of AGR is that the person with the points can book travel in ANYONE's name.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 2, 2011)

If one is talking about both AGR accounts having sufficient points to cover certain itineraries, then there is no reason to pay a transfer fee.

But if one AGR account is "short" and that account holder has already maxed out on their purchases, then buying-and-sharing points from the other AGR account holder makes sense, if your trip requires the TOTAL amount of the two accounts.........

Sure it costs a little more, but so what.


----------



## gatelouse (Sep 2, 2011)

trainplane1974 said:


> I'm kicking myself for taking them up on the 30%. From now on I'll hold out for more!



While a lot of us are kicking ourselves now, even the 30% bonus was a good deal. I don't regret having bought those points for a second. If you really need more, then open up an account for a friend, fill it with 15,000 points, and start redeeming! Otherwise, repeat, "I won't lose sleep over 2000 points. I won't lose sleep over 2000 points."

Interesting that everyone's trying to outdo each other with promotions to buy points or miles. (The USAirways deal, and now this.) Most airlines allow the purchase of up to 40-60k miles a year, generally enough for a round-trip first class ticket. If Amtrak finds themselves making a profit on these points vs. revenue lost to paid travel, I can see the next step being an increase in the annual purchase limit to 20-25k points. Go for it, AGR!

Last thought: as there are no transaction fees on Amtrak points and these promos seem to appear at least twice a year, a "dollar-cost averaging" approach might be worthwhile. Google it.


----------



## TishaNola (Sep 5, 2011)

i have not really learned how to use my points yet bt i only have around 2200 points


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool beanz........

Will buy the 10K and get the bonus. What does worry me a little is that it might be a harbinger of them raising the "rate" for redemption. Anyone know when the last time that was done?

The lady who went on the Flyer with me this weekend just joined AGR (got myself my first referral!!), so she could buy these points also (with my cash, of course) and then if she chose, she could use them to book me a roomette from DAL to MSP, and I could save my points to upgrade on my rail pass trip next year, if I am reading this right, is that correct?

And I just now saw the double points promotion from Chase AGR card that expires end of September, another one that needed signed up for...DAMMMM.....I used the card to pay surgeon and surgical center almost 6k for hernia surgery, could have doubled those points......  ...........ah, c'est le vie..........


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> Cool beanz........
> 
> The lady who went on the Flyer with me this weekend just joined AGR (got myself my first referral!!), so she could buy these points also (with my cash, of course) and then if she chose, she could use them to book me a roomette from DAL to MSP, and I could save my points to upgrade on my rail pass trip next year, if I am reading this right, is that correct?


AGR Awards include Railfare and Upgrade to Sleeper or Business Class! You cannot use Points on a Rail Pass, that is a Paid Rail Pass, upgrades on a Rail Pass will have to be Paid for!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 5, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> Will buy the 10K and get the bonus. What does worry me a little is that it might be a harbinger of them raising the "rate" for redemption. Anyone know when the last time that was done?


They've raised the rates once on corridor trains, although shortly there after they came out with the special trains and the NE Zone.

But they've never raised the sleeper rates since program inception.  And hopefully that's not coming.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 5, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Lazy Z said:
> ...


There's _one_ way it can work going one way: A two-zone in one name and a one zone in the other. Round trips, on the other hand, can be worked.

I'm actually going to check the numbers on this, but I may have to get some friends accounts to buy-and-gift points on this deal (the numbers actually make sense at this point)...IIRC, I ran an analysis and it _barely_ made sense on the 30% bonus. Somebody please remind me...how does gifting work, mechanically? Also, _why_ is Amtrak pumping up the bonus so far versus trying to get fully paid customers? Trying to expand the program?


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 8, 2011)

I purchased and paid for 5000 AGR points today and received the 2500 extra. Does this mean that I can still purchase another 5000 in Sept and get the 2500 points a second time,accruing 15,000 total points this year? I thought that the maximum that you can accrue in any given year is 10,000 AGR points.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 8, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> I purchased and paid for 5000 AGR points today and received the 2500 extra. Does this mean that I can still purchase another 5000 in Sept and get the 2500 points a second time,accruing 15,000 total points this year?


Yes/



dlagrua said:


> I thought that the maximum that you can accrue in any given year is 10,000 AGR points.


10,000 is the maximum you can *purchase* but that does not prevent receiving additional bonus points.


----------



## jdcnosse (Sep 9, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that the maximum that you can accrue in any given year is 10,000 AGR points.
> ...


However (and correct me if I'm wrong) but I thought I read somewhere on here that once you reach the 10,000 points purchased limit, that others cannot gift you their purchased points. Or I might be mistaken. In which case that would be a very good present!

Either way, I am now the proud owner of 15,000 points!


----------



## PA Traveler (Sep 14, 2011)

We are about to buy our first points. We talked to someone today, and I think I understand a little more than I did, but I did end up a little confused. If we buy our maximum 10,000 points each, and end up with 15,000 plus our other rails points, can we use these towards a trip we are planning (sleeper) for next June? Can we use these points if they don't cover the whole trip? She said you couldn't use points and pay for the rest that's not covered. Would we have to buy more points before then to have enough? Do we have to have the points when we book? See what I mean! Confused!

:help:


----------



## amamba (Sep 14, 2011)

PA Traveler said:


> We are about to buy our first points. We talked to someone today, and I think I understand a little more than I did, but I did end up a little confused. If we buy our maximum 10,000 points each, and end up with 15,000 plus our other rails points, can we use these towards a trip we are planning (sleeper) for next June? Can we use these points if they don't cover the whole trip? She said you couldn't use points and pay for the rest that's not covered. Would we have to buy more points before then to have enough? Do we have to have the points when we book? See what I mean! Confused!
> 
> :help:


Ok, you have a lot of question, but I am going to try to help. 

1. Yes, if you buy your max 10K points each, you will end up with 15K in your account.

2. Yes, you can use those points and whatever other points you have in your account for a trip in June

3. You must have enough points in your account to pay for the redemption. So if you want a 3 zone bedroom trip (50,000 points), you must have 50,000 points in one account at the time of booking. You can't take 20K points from one account and 30K points from another account.

4. You can only buy up to 10,000 points in a calendar year, so you won't be able to buy more points until January 1, 2012 if you buy points now.

5. Yes, you have to have the points in your account when you book.

6. You can't do a partial payment of your trip with points and partial payment with cash. You must have the full amount of the redemption in your AGR account. However, say you want to go roundtrip on a one zone trip in a roomette (example: SEA - LAX). If you and your wife BOTH buy points, you could pay for one way with your points and she could pay for the return with her points. The roundtrip costs 30,000 points, but the trips are booked in one way increments, so as long as you both have enough for ONE WAY you are good to go.

You can also transfer points to someone else's account, but IIRC there is a fee for that. Not sure what it is off the top of my head.

LEt me know if you need more clarification.


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 22, 2011)

We decided to buy the 10,000 points and took advantage of the 50% bonus. Did the math and with the bonus it seems to be to our advantage to buy them. It also pays to shop online for large items. This month we purchased a washing machine from Home Depot. The sale came out to $697.00 and since Home Depot gives 4 points for every $1 spent online there is another 2800 points for a single purchase.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 22, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> This month we purchased a washing machine from Home Depot.





Team Whooz hemmed and hawed a bit on this AGR deal but finally went all in, with an eye toward using the points in 2012 for AU Gathering VI.


----------



## Jon (Sep 23, 2011)

How long does it typically take for purchased points to show up in my AGR account? I have a roomette reservation booked on credit card today for a trip in 7 days. I'd like to cancel that reservation and redeem AGR points instead. I have to cancel the roomette today (since I'm within 7 days), and don't want it to be completely booked when I go to redeem my points for a roomette.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 23, 2011)

jdcnosse said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > dlagrua said:
> ...


I didn't say anything about gifting, just about *bonus points*. I believe that you're right but I'm not an expert on gifting. Moving points around from account to account is usually a lose-lose situation in my view. If you're just a hair away from a new award level then it might be worth it, but otherwise it's probably best to find another way to get the points.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 23, 2011)

I did the math on this, and I _think_ the cost of gifting is more or less washed with a 50% bonus. It doesn't make sense at 30%, but I think 50% more or less washes it away.

What I'm wondering is why Amtrak is trying to push points buys so hard right now...it actually makes me a bit nervous (though this might well be an end-of-the-fiscal-year thing, I just get a bit worried when the offers keep improving like this).


----------



## PA Traveler (Sep 24, 2011)

amamba said:


> PA Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > We are about to buy our first points. We talked to someone today, and I think I understand a little more than I did, but I did end up a little confused. If we buy our maximum 10,000 points each, and end up with 15,000 plus our other rails points, can we use these towards a trip we are planning (sleeper) for next June? Can we use these points if they don't cover the whole trip? She said you couldn't use points and pay for the rest that's not covered. Would we have to buy more points before then to have enough? Do we have to have the points when we book? See what I mean! Confused!
> ...


Thanks. Your answers were a LOT of help. I went online to buy them last night, but the site was busy or there was some other problem. I'll try again this morning.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 6, 2012)

AlanB said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > Will buy the 10K and get the bonus. What does worry me a little is that it might be a harbinger of them raising the "rate" for redemption. Anyone know when the last time that was done?
> ...



This is one of those times where it hurts to have been right. Seems that beginning April 1, 2012 the AGR rates have been increased on most trips, including most sleepers. :angry: However it looks like roomette costs are remaining the same, for now anyway.

(Sorry about the crappy cut/paste job, but not real computer software literate)

*An update regarding Amtrak travel redemptions.*

Effective April 1, 2012, a few of our Amtrak travel redemption items will require additional points. Points required for free Amtrak travel have not increased since January 2006 and it is necessary to make some adjustments in order to stay in line with today's costs. Amtrak redemption reservations that are made prior to April 1, 2012 for travel beginning on or after April 1, 2012 will not incur additional point costs unless the member requests a modification to the itinerary.

Below is a list of Amtrak travel redemption items that are changing on April 1, 2012.

Redemption Item Current points required New points required

Acela Express First Class 10,500 12,000

Business Class - Northeast Zone 6,500 7,500

Coach Class - Northeast Zone 3,000 4,000

Business Class - Special Route 1,500 2,000 Coach Class - Special Route 1,000 1,500

Bedroom - One Zone 20,000 25,000

Bedroom - Two Zones 30,000 40,000

Bedroom - Three Zones 50,000 60,000

Rule Buster* - First Class - Acela Express 18,500 19,000

Rule Buster* - Business Class - Northeast Zone1 1,500 13,000

Rule Buster* - Coach Class - Northeast Zone 5,500 7,000

*Rule Busters allow Select Plus members to redeem for travel during blackout dates; Acela blackout times still apply.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, we've been discussing those increases extensively in this topic currently pinned at the top of this forum.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 6, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Yes, we've been discussing those increases extensively in this topic currently pinned at the top of this forum.


OOOOPPPPPPSSSS!................


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2012)

tonys96 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we've been discussing those increases extensively in this topic currently pinned at the top of this forum.
> ...


No worries!  It happens.


----------

